

Ask HN: What is the point of 'likefarms' - Irishsteve

I'm cleaning out a facebook dataset and noticed I've a lot of URLs which come from 'likefarms'. I just don't get it, why are they so common? What purpose do they serve either negative or positive. I'm at a loss!
======
Piskvorrr
Amass some followers, then sell the likefarm (for a few cents per follower).
The new owner will then replace the likefarm's content with their brand or
whatever they wish - and it will look as if the brand has X hundreds of
followers.

This practice is in violation of FB's ToS, and ethically questionable - but
there's just enough money in it to make this worthwhile for the likefarmers.

~~~
Irishsteve
Thanks. Yes it seems quite an annoyance ! Some users I've come across are
particularly bad for interacting with them. Bah.

